# injection into second extensor compartment



## wahmcoder (Jan 16, 2010)

I am looking for the cpt code for an injection into the second extensor compartment. Any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## annr420 (Jan 23, 2010)

What was the purpose of the injection?


----------

